# Wasps sting woman 500 times



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ow ow ow ow...

http://www.thesunchronicle.com/articles/2010/09/07/news/7915986.txt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Obviously they were ill-tempered insects:jol:


----------

